# Cloner mon osx ...compatibilité ?



## jakijelin (28 Octobre 2010)

bonjour tout le monde

je fais de la MAO sur un powerbook G4 1.33Ghz de 2004
je souhaiterai cloner ma config ( que j adore ) sur une mac de bureau plus puissant mais je ne sais pas quelle machine sera compatible avec ma config
je pense m orienter vers un powermac G5 , mon budget etant limité mais j aimerai bien avoir l avis de connaisseurs sur ce qu il est possible de faire !!

Merci d avance


----------



## imacg5mortel (28 Octobre 2010)

Moi je te propose de regarder plutot vers un iMac intel, pour 700 euros tu as une machine assez puissante (le PM G5 est quand même vieux et pas donné en général).

Pour la configuration je pense qu'il est plus judicieux de la refaire, ça prendra quoi deux heures?


----------



## jakijelin (28 Octobre 2010)

merci 
j y ai deja pensé mais ma config est faite de tres nombreux plugs qui ne sont pas compatibles intel 
je tiens vraiment a la garder ...le plus long est surtout de connaitre les instruments , pas de les installer


----------



## imacg5mortel (29 Octobre 2010)

Tu ne peux pas chercher d'alternatives?


----------



## jakijelin (29 Octobre 2010)

Disons que j ai mis 4 ans a connaitre tous les instruments virtuels ...et que ce n est vraiment pas ce qui me plait le plus dans la creation donc je veux vraiment rester la dessus ...c est comme protools , maintenant que je le connais un peu j ai pas envie de changer meme si je sais qu il y a des alternatives plus ludiques ...

le but de ma question est vraiment de savoir quelle machine sera la plus puissante et compatible avec mon clone ( osx 10.4.9 )


----------



## Invité (29 Octobre 2010)

C'est sûr que tu peux trouver des PowerMac G5 à 2*2,7GHz. 
Le problème c'est que ces G5 puissants sont watercoolés et les problèmes sont légions :mouais:
Non watercoolé on trouve jusqu'au 2*2,3GHz.
Il y a aussi la solution du G4 boosté avec une grosse carte, on doit pouvoir trouver des 2*1,8GHz.

Mon opinion n'engage que moi, mais je n'achetais pas de G5 watercoolé.


----------



## jakijelin (29 Octobre 2010)

merci pour les infos ...je suis d accord avec toi , pas de liquide dans un mac ...

Jusqu a 2X2.3 ghz ? est ce que ca veut dire 4.6ghz en deux processeurs ? ca m etonnerait
ou 2 processeurs qui au total font 2.3 ?

pour l instant en petit annonce je trouve au mieux des 2X2ghz 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h37 ----------

J avais pas vu le lien pour l annonce ...merci


----------



## Invité (29 Octobre 2010)

Non ça ne s'accumoncelle pas les vitesses de processeurs ! 
C'est 2 processeurs (dans mon exemple à 2,3GHz) qui peuvent travailler en parallèle. Encore faut-il que le programme que tu utilise soit optimisé pour cela.
Mais d'un G4@1,33GHz (bus@167MHz)  à un G5@>2GHz (bus@>1GHz) ça va foutre une sacrée baffe !


----------



## jakijelin (29 Octobre 2010)

ok merci pour la precision !!!
et il existe bien des quads G5 2.5ghz non ?
ceux la existent bien sans le proc intel et seraient donc compatibles ?


----------



## Invité (29 Octobre 2010)

Watercoolés ! 
2,3GHz maxi sans liquide


----------



## jakijelin (29 Octobre 2010)

Ok bein merci pour les infos !!!!
Reste plus qu a trouver la bete ...


----------

